# Quality of Remington 7400 Auto?



## 147 Grain

Just wanted to ask you rifle experts about your opinion on the newer Remington 7400 autoloaders in .30-06?

The timing is right to make a trade and the 2 year old rifle is like new in the factory box - having only been fired 4 - 5 times and 1/2 the price of a 2005 model.

Although the rifle was made in 2003 and is in outstanding condition, I'm concerned about Remington's quality or lack thereof during the past few years.

Hence, your expertise is needed on the reliability of the 7400 Autoloader.

:eyeroll:


----------



## 147 Grain

P.S.:

Also, about how much loss in velocity is there from a .30-06 autoloader (versus a bolt action)?

How much recoil does an auto soak-up?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

The quality in these guns is fine. The accuracy in the automatic's and pumps is the worst I have ever shot. If you gave me one, I wouldn't hunt with it. There are exceptions... I have a friend that has one that gets fair accuracy out of it - he is the only one I know of.

Get anything but that.


----------



## Whelen35

The biggest problem I have seen with the 7400's is that gunck gets into the trigger group and will gum up the works. Stay away from one that has been shot a lot because they will wear in the areas that the bolt travels. Accuracy is good enough for hunting. People wine about not getting 1/2 inch groups with a gun,, bull, shoot it from field positions, and you will not get those kind of groups. If you can, I will be seeing you in the in the summer games. So, if it has been shot as little as you say, the gun feels good to you, purchase it, make shure the trigger group is clean and lubed with stuff that will work in the cold, find the ammo that shoots best in that gun, and go get the big one.


----------



## ej4prmc

Shot my first deer with a 7400 243. Great gun, and Remington is *THE* gun to buy :beer: MADE IN THE USA!!!!


----------



## Remingtonman

I bought my 7400 about 7 months ago and must have put approximately 200 rounds through it by now. It has never failed to operate with factory ammunition or my light reloads.

Accuracy? Well, with the factory iron sights, I can consistantly shoot 3" at 100 yrds. Ho Hum you think? Maybe your right. I believe it may be more due to the short sight radius between the front and rear sights. Maybe it's just me. In any event, 3" at 100 yards is pretty good for me with these sights. I have a scope on it now so I expect it will improve.

Quality? I always felt that Remington stood for quality. At least I hope so! They have been in business a long time and have a reputation to uphold.

When the winter disappears, I'll put another few hundred rounds through it with the scope and let you know good of a performer it is.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Militant_Tiger

You can call me crazy, but the first thing I thought of when S&A said the accuracy was poor on those autoloaders was a garand. You could pick one up for about 500 from the CMP provided that you are willing to join the GCA first, and you know the accuracy would be good.


----------



## 147 Grain

Is there any particular reason why Federal's High Energy or Hornady's Light Magnum 30-06 ammo cannot be fired in autoloaders like the 7400?


----------



## Whelen35

The high energy type loads use a powder that will tend to keep the pressure curve at high for a longer period of time than the "standard" loads. Because of the way a lot of semi-autos use some of this pressure to cycle the action, it likely will stress this function. It could do this in many ways, it could even open the actin too early, brake springs, crack frames, in general, don't use it unless the gas system has been tuned to use this type of prolonged pressure curve. It may not be just the gun that gets hurt if you don't.


----------



## Rawman

:beer:

:sniper:


----------



## Rawman

The 7400 is as good, if not better than any auto-loader and at a great price! I have 2 brothers and we only use scoped 30-06 7400s. We wild pig hunt in the Savannah river valley and bagged 5 pigs between the 3 of us last year. I shoot 3-6 inch groups at 200 yds, but my brother can get 2-3 (former Army marksman). 2 inches inside 100 yds doesn't mean squat except a dead pig in the bed of our truck!

180 grain Remington Core-Lok


----------



## bwnelson

A Remmy auto has an expected "life cycle" of 300 - 500 rounds IIRC.

We keep a grubby ol 742 30-06 around as a "camp gun". The loaner seems to shoot a deer about every time it is called on.

One year I used it after the scope bases went loose on my Model 70. It dropped a trotting buck at 30 yards then simultaneously ejected the fired case AND the magazine. Oh well, had venison to show for it.

If you're a "box of factory shells a year" kinda guy between sight in (or not) and hunting, a Remmy auto will last you a LONG time. If you're serious about off season practice, handloading, etc. your round count will exceed the rifle's usage in relatively short order.

Gunsmiths love to hate the job security that comes with Remmy auto's.


----------



## 8x56mn

Horrible triggers, short life because of the barrel extension lock up, poor choice.


----------



## tgoldade

Functionally they are not a bad gun, keep em keep and they will keep on shooting. With that said, accuacy is horrible, there may be a decent one here and there but as a whole its very poor. I have a bunch of buddies that have them or have had them. I've personally shot 5 different ones at the range and none shot better than a 2 1/2 inch group at 100 yards, with most being right in that 3" to 3 1/2" area. Again with that said, as long as your shots are at short distances that is fine, but beyond 300 yards is starting to get unacceptable. So if your going to be walking and shooting at short distances its a reliable gun that will most likely work great. If your looking for a tac driver you should look elsewhere.


----------



## The Kid

I have a Remington 7400 30-06 and have had it for 15 years and I can put a bullet in a bullet at 100 yards everytime I go shooting, it is a Semi-Automatic and love the gun. The only problem I had at first was the recoil was bad and had a Pacmire Pad put on it and have loved shooting it every year since I bought it from a friend. I read alot of people putting down the gun but I think it is the best gun I own for hunting. I have a Bushnell 4200 Elite Scope on it and have killed deer at 200 yards on several occassions. I am going to keep it a while but I buy other guns to. However I only hunt with my Remington 7400 Semi-Auto 30-06. I am not try'ing to insult anyone but I love Remington and love it's accuracy. I use Hornady 165 Grain bullets, I am fixing to start reloading my own shells. With all that said, I do allow time for the barrel to cool after 3 shots, I shoot my other guns and allow them to cool as well. That is the key in my opinion to keeping the Accuracy.


----------



## KurtR

Nice kurt, nice kurt :evil: . biting my lip and good job with those 3inch groups guys


----------



## alleyyooper

Horriable rifle if you reload. It doesn't think twice about pitching the case into a big clump of weeds or a big snow drift in the field. Other than that it holds its resale value, last as long as any other auto loading rifle if taken care of.

Want a real fat bloody lip read the 30-30 post.

 Al


----------

